# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Τι είδος σαύρας;

## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Χθες καθώς πήγα να φέρω μέσα τα πουλιά από το μπαλκόνι, είδα μία σαύρα καφετί!
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς, αν μπορεί να προκαλέσει κάποιο τραύμα στα πουλιά μου ;

Από ό,τι έχω ακούσει, τρώει μικρά έντομα όπως κουνούπια κ.τ.λ .... παρόλα αυτά, αυτή η σαύρα είχε και καφέ ρίγες και δεν ήταν όλη μπεζ, όπως έχω δει σε άλλα μέρη!
Τι λέτε να είναι;;;

Φωτογραφίες!

----------


## ninos

Σημιαμίδι είναι και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται να πειράξει τα πουλάκια σου  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Α, ωραία ... σε ευχαριστώ!!!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

μην ανησυχεις Ευθυμη, δεν πειραζει τα πουλια,οπως σου ειπε ο Στελιος

----------


## Kostakos

Στα αγγλικα ειναι γνωστο ως Common House Gecko ειναι γλυκουλια....

----------


## olga

Ευθύμη το σαμιαμίδι κάποιοι το θεωρούν και σαν ''τύχη'' και δεν το πειράζουν γι αυτόν το λόγο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν το πείραξα... το άφησα γιατί κάτι τέτοιο μου είχε πει ο θείος μου... που μαζεύονται πολλά μπεζ τέτοια μικρά σαυράκια γύρω από την λάμπα στην είσοδο, αφού είναι γεμάτο κουνούπια...!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Επισης πολυ πιστευουν οτι ειναι δηλητηριωδες! αλλα προκειται για παραπληροφορηση, ειναι εντελως ακακο.

----------


## teo24

Μολυντηρακι του Θεου ειναι.Εμας στα Φιλιατρα ειδικα το σουρουπο-βραδυ γεμιζουν τους τοιχους και πανε κοντα στο φως και τρωνε τα κουνουπια.Κανουν κι ενα χαρακτηριστικο ηχο.

----------


## Lucky Witch

hEMIDACTYLUS fRENATUS- ή αλλιώς γκέκο.
ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ άκακο και πολύ όμορφο.

----------


## xarhs

κανουν εναν χαρακτηριστικο ηχου που μεχρι πριν λιγα χρονια εγω νομιζα οτι τον εκανε κουκουβαγια.......

----------


## CyberPanos

Εχετε αναρωτηθει ποτε πως καταφερνει και περπαταει στον τοιχο?
Το συγκεκριμενο εχει την οικανοτητα να παραγει στατικο ηλεκτρισμο και μπορει να περπατησει οπουδηποτε μεχρι και σε τζαμαρια,ενας τροπος για να το διωξετε ειναι να το βρεξετε η να το ψεκασετε με ενα ψεκαστηρι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποιος ο λόγος να το διώξεις;;;
Την ημέρα είναι εξαφανισμένα, βγαίνουν και κινητοποιούνται το βράδυ, τρώνε τα έντομα, δεν προκαλούν κακό σε κανέναν!  :Happy:  Άρα όλα μία χαρά!  :winky: 

Ένα άρθρο για το πως περπατάει στους τοίχους κ.τ.λ.!  :Happy: 




> *ΦΥΣΗ – Ο ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ* Περίπου  2500 χρόνια πριν ο Αριστοτέλης είχε αναφερθεί στα σαμιαμίδια  εντυπωσιασμένος από τις ικανότητες τους: «Τρέχουν πάνω κάτω σε ένα  δέντρο με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ακόμη και με το κεφάλι προς τα κάτω».
>   Σήμερα είναι γνωστά περίπου 1000 είδη σαμιαμιδιών, αλλά αυτό που έχει  μελετηθεί εκτεταμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι το Tokay Gecko (Gekko  gecko).
> Ο  άνθρωπος ανέκαθεν προσπαθούσε να παρατηρήσει τη φύση και να αναπαράγει  τα μυστικά της για δικό του όφελος. Εξαίρεση δε θα μπορούσαν να  αποτελούν και οι εντυπωσιακές ιδιότητες των σαμιαμιδιών τα οποία  συγκολλούνται πολύ ισχυρά σε μία επιφάνεια χωρίς να χάνουν τη δυνατότητα  ταχείας αποκόλλησης.
> Με  βάση αυτή την παρατήρηση, πολλές επιστημονικές ομάδες ανά τον κόσμο  προσπαθούν να ΄΄εκμαιεύσουν΄΄ τα μυστικά από τα πόδια του σαμιαμιδιού  (μολυντηριού), ώστε να δοκιμάσουν πιθανές εφαρμογές σε καθημερινές και  μη ανάγκες. Σκεφτείτε να υπήρχε ένα υλικό που θα χρησίμευε ως ισχυρή  κολλητική ταινία, ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα μπορούσε να ξεκολλάει εύκολα και να  χρησιμοποιείται πολλές φορές σαν σημείωμα post-it.  
> *Η ΑΝΑΤΟΜΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟΥ* Το δέρμα από τα δάχτυλα του σαμιαμιδιού χαρακτηρίζεται από μία ιεραρχικά οργανωμένη δομή. Μακροσκοπικά παρατηρούμε σειρές από *φυλλώδεις δομές (lamellae)*  που θυμίζουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο τα ανθρώπινα δαχτυλικά αποτυπώματα. Αν  πλησιάσουμε πιο κοντά (σίγουρα η διακριτική ικανότητα του ανθρώπινου  μάτιου δεν αρκεί πια) παρατηρούμε ότι οι φυλλώδεις δομές αποτελούν  συστοιχίες από *τριχίδια (setae)* καθένα εκ των οποίων αποτελείται από ένα κύριο σώμα το οποίο καταλήγει σε πολυάριθμες *σπαθοειδείς διακλαδώσεις (spatulae)*.  Η απόληξη των διακλαδώσεων αυτών είναι τριγωνικές δομές, οι οποίες όπως  φαίνεται έρχονται σε επαφή με την επιφάνεια προς  συγκόλληση-αποκόλληση.  *(Εικόνα 2).*
> Κάθε  τριχίδιο έχει μήκος περίπου 110 μm και διάμετρο 4.2 μm. Αξίζει να  αναφερθεί ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της εξέλιξης τα τριχίδια έχουν εμφανιστεί  μέχρι και στην ουρά του σαμιαμιδιού!  *(Πίνακας 1)*
> Τα  περίπου 3 εκατομμύρια τριχίδια που βρίσκονται στα δάχτυλα ενός  σαμιαμιδιού θα μπορούσαν να σηκώσουν όλα μαζί μάζα 133 χιλιόγραμμων. Το  εκπληκτικό είναι ότι παρά τις τεράστιες αυτές δυνάμεις συγκόλλησης με  την επιφάνεια, το σαμιαμίδι έχει την ικανότητα να αποκολλήσει τα πόδια  του μέσα σε 15 χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου. 
> Η χημική δομή των τριχιδίων χαρακτηρίζεται κυρίως από β-κερατίνη σε συνδυασμό με κάποια μέρη από α-κερατίνη. 
> Όλη  η προαναφερθείσα μορφολογία καθώς και η χημική δομή παρουσιάζει  αξιοσημείωτη ποικιλομορφία ανάλογα με το είδος του μολυντηριού.
> ...

----------


## xarhs

αλλος ενας τροπος να τα εξαφανισεις ειναι να παρεις μια μυγοσκοτωστρα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γιατι να τα σκοτωσουμε βρε? Δεν θα σας σκοτωσουν κιολας.. εκτος εαν ειστε μυγες  ::

----------


## xarhs

πλακα κανω νικο. ειναι τελειως ακακα πλασματακια.

----------


## CyberPanos

> Ποιος ο λόγος να το διώξεις;;;
> Την ημέρα είναι εξαφανισμένα, βγαίνουν και κινητοποιούνται το βράδυ, τρώνε τα έντομα, δεν προκαλούν κακό σε κανέναν!  Άρα όλα μία χαρά! 
> 
> Ένα άρθρο για το πως περπατάει στους τοίχους κ.τ.λ.!


Υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι να θες να το "διωξεις" και οχι να το σκοτωσεις οπως ανεφερα,π.χ σε περιπτωση που μπει τυχαια στο δωματιο της μικρης σου κορης και το δει και δεν μπορει να κοιμηθει γιατι λογικο ειναι να το φοβαται,τι θα κανεις?

----------


## xarhs

πριν λιγες μερες μπηκε μια αραχνη στο δωματιο της αδερφης μου και εγινε χαμος....... ακομα γελαω..... 

οντως Πανο αυτο ειναι ενα πλροβλημα

----------


## Efthimis98

> Υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι να θες να το "διωξεις"  και οχι να το σκοτωσεις οπως ανεφερα,π.χ σε περιπτωση που μπει τυχαια  στο δωματιο της μικρης σου κορης και το δει και δεν μπορει να κοιμηθει  γιατι λογικο ειναι να το φοβαται,τι θα κανεις?


Δεν το σκέφτηκα έτσι....  :winky:

----------


## CyberPanos

> Δεν το σκέφτηκα έτσι....


Γενικα να σκεφτεσε εκτος απο την κακη πλευρα και την καλη/αναγκαια.Ολοι ζωοφιλοι ειμαστε εδω,κανενας δεν νομιζω να εδινε συμβουλες στο πως να εξοντωσεις το κακομοιρο το σαυρακι ετσι? χαχα!

----------

